# Do you use different roast profiles for espresso and brewed coffee?



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

The title says it all. Presently I prepare espresso for myself almost exclusively, although over the years I have used moka pots, press pots and filters as well. I don't like dark, oily beans for espresso, so I suppose that the medium brown ones I go for would work well with any of these techniques. But I don't know that to be true.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

In short, yes. Will only take brewed coffee up to first crack - for espresso may go some way toward second crack but not seriously into it - maybe some beginnings of second crack popping as the beans are dumped.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

It all depends on your personal taste.

Brewed doesn't want to go much further than 1st crack perhaps plus a bit .

Some espresso improves well into 2nd. crack.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've had some tasty single origin as brewed from hasbean thstsy been at 2nd crack


----------



## indesio (Aug 23, 2014)

I often let it go in the betwen 1st and 2nd crack, but don't use to take count how will be prepared. I know can bet it, using different profiles for each preparation, but it's enought for me. This midpoint can be usable for all porpouses. Same day can have espressos, brewed, mokapot and coldbrew.

Salu2.

Indesio.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

yes and no, I think it all depends on the qualities present in the green bean. The New wave of grinders sans fines has somewhat changed this. The general theory being you can still light roast for espresso but maybe develop the beans more by either increasing airflow or increeasing the time after 1st. In saying that, Ive had the same beans from roasters (roasted for espresso and then roasted for filter) and actually found that the filter roast shone the most in espresso! I lean more towards the theory that you roast for the bean, rather than the brew...


----------

